# brains *******



## angelblue (Aug 4, 2009)

hi does anyone on here eat them ,only just got some today from farmfoods and there on offer only a £1.oo for a box of 6 ,so were having them for tea with mash n peas .


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

They are lush with mushy peas mmmmm, :thumbup:


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

Love them :thumbup:

Daughter wont touch them or cook them (never tried them though)  so when the Grandkids come they always ask for them:lol::lol:

Nice cheap meal:thumbup:


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

If you go to the States and tell 'em your're having six ******* for dinner...they'll think you're having a gay night in.


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2010)

I eat them, but Fraggle wont ... He thinks I am weird for eating them. :thumbup:


----------



## angelblue (Aug 4, 2009)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> They are lush with mushy peas mmmmm, :thumbup:


i love that term lush ,josie from big bro used it alot she,s from bristol ,my hubbys from bristol but he never uses it i wont say what,s his fave word i,ll leave that for the adult section lol .


----------



## Starlite (Sep 9, 2009)

pardon the ignorance but what the hell is a ******??


----------



## angelblue (Aug 4, 2009)

poohdog said:


> If you go to the States and tell 'em your're having six ******* for dinner...they'll think you're having a gay night in.


haha lol thats so funny .


----------



## angelblue (Aug 4, 2009)

Starlite said:


> pardon the ignorance but what the hell is a ******??


its a gay dinner lol x


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2010)

poohdog said:


> If you go to the States and tell 'em your're having six ******* for dinner...they'll think you're having a gay night in.


I just very nearly wet meself then!! :lol::lol:


----------



## angelblue (Aug 4, 2009)

Oddball said:


> I eat them, but Fraggle wont ... He thinks I am weird for eating them. :thumbup:


my golden loves them as well ,hence i allways put some gravy in his dinner .


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

i love them but not eaten them for ages,time to find them in the shops i think :thumbup:


----------



## 0nyxx (Aug 9, 2008)

I bought some in iceland but havent tried them yet


----------



## angelblue (Aug 4, 2009)

smudge2009 said:


> i love them but not eaten them for ages,time to find them in the shops i think :thumbup:


smudge there in farmfoods at mo ,pound a box and there the bigger box six in them ,just having them now with cheesy mash with a dash of gool old english mustard lush .


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

Starlite said:


> pardon the ignorance but what the hell is a ******??


Was gonna ask the same.. Have seen them in the shops and of course had a gigglebut can anyone enlighten me


----------



## angelblue (Aug 4, 2009)

Starlite said:


> pardon the ignorance but what the hell is a ******??


its made out of pork i think and there in this rich gravy there lush ,my hubby got me on them ,he said yum brains ******* i love them ,i said eeeewwww brains is that what they are made out of ,he said noooo thats just the make of them ,i bloody love them now lol ,you should try them and there cheap n filling .


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

I get mine from the butcher - they're HUGE and gorgeous  offal never tasted so good!!!


----------



## Colette (Jan 2, 2010)

Hell yes - I love them, plenty of good gravy in the Brains ones too. OH won't eve consider trying them, so I just keep some in the freezer for when he's working lates.

The ingrediants list is fairly off putting, all the bits of pork you wouldn't normally eat mixed with rusk. I always think they're a bit like sloppier sausages. But sooo yummy! Definitely with mash.


----------



## angelblue (Aug 4, 2009)

sequeena said:


> I get mine from the butcher - they're HUGE and gorgebet ous  offal never tasted so good!!!


bet there lovely x


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

They can be very tasty...but don't ask what they're made of...you don't want to know.:blink:


----------



## gorgeous (Jan 14, 2009)

Maggots and mushy peas? OMG what a combination,, a fair bit of flatulence will be in the air tonight. Your duvet will be floating on the thermals!

Enjoy! *holds nose*


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Haven't had any for a while, will be having for tea tomorrow,:thumbup:


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

For those who don't know what they are...

http://i1041.photobucket.com/albums/b415/gouldians_photo/798px-*******-and-gravy.jpg


----------



## gorgeous (Jan 14, 2009)

poohdog said:


> For those who don't know what they are...
> 
> http://i1041.photobucket.com/albums/b415/gouldians_photo/798px-*******-and-gravy.jpg


mMMMM that mash looks yummy.


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

I dont like ******* But i love the gravy they come in YUM 

kids like them tho!


----------



## angelblue (Aug 4, 2009)

gorgeous said:


> Maggots and mushy peas? OMG what a combination,, a fair bit of flatulence will be in the air tonight. Your duvet will be floating on the thermals!
> 
> Enjoy! *holds nose*


maggots were lovely ,dont do mushy peas tho because of that reason windy city lol x


----------



## angelblue (Aug 4, 2009)

gorgeous said:


> mMMMM that mash looks yummy.


wow they look massive x


----------



## angelblue (Aug 4, 2009)

poohdog said:


> For those who don't know what they are...
> 
> http://i1041.photobucket.com/albums/b415/gouldians_photo/798px-*******-and-gravy.jpg


wow they look massive ,you,d need a digger to get thru that lol x


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

I remember a transport cafe used to serve 'em up just like that...better than all your McHeartattack crap.


----------



## bird (Apr 2, 2009)

OMG thanks for the memory. I've not had ******* for eons.............Best served with peas and mash. :thumbup:

***Feels a trip to shop for ******* coming on***


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

never tried them either do they taste a bit like meatloaf???


----------



## angelblue (Aug 4, 2009)

no not realy ,there more softer and taste scrummy trying to think what they taste like ,ill get back to you x


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

I've never been able to eat them, coz when I was a child I was told that "Brains *******" were actually made from brains. Even though I now know that's not true I just can't bring myself to eat them.


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

poohdog said:


> If you go to the States and tell 'em your're having six ******* for dinner...they'll think you're having a gay night in.


Lmfao :thumbup: :lol:


----------



## Entity (Oct 21, 2010)

A ****** is traditionally made from *pig's heart*, liver and *fatty belly meat* or bacon minced together, with herbs added for flavouring and sometimes breadcrumbs.

:scared:


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

Entity said:


> A ****** is traditionally made from *pig's heart*, liver and *fatty belly meat* or bacon minced together, with herbs added for flavouring and sometimes breadcrumbs.
> 
> :scared:


:scared: OMG the english are groooooooooooooossssssssssss :lol:


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

Waterlily said:


> :scared: OMG the english are groooooooooooooossssssssssss :lol:


A regular cheap meal for convicts in the old days


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

poohdog said:


> A regular cheap meal for convicts in the old days


 well ya still gross I aint english heritage I'm German blood :thumbup:


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2010)

Waterlily said:


> well ya still gross I aint english heritage I'm German blood :thumbup:


so ya love sousage:thumbup::arf:


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

borderer said:


> so ya love sousage:thumbup::arf:


nope  dont eat processed meats :lol:


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Waste not want not waterlily  It's a cheap filling meal and you would honestly NEVER think it was made out of offal.

BTW we're not all English!!!


----------



## Val001 (Aug 25, 2010)

Starlite said:


> pardon the ignorance but what the hell is a ******??


They are meat balls lol ! and very nice too. :thumbup:


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

Waterlily said:


> well ya still gross I aint english heritage I'm German blood :thumbup:


Go get a wombat sandwich you Teutonic git.


----------



## gorgeous (Jan 14, 2009)

I do like ******* but they make me very windy - I make my own meat loaf and that is delicious with mash and veggies!


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

poohdog said:


> Go get a wombat sandwich you Teutonic git.


----------



## angelblue (Aug 4, 2009)

gorgeous said:


> I do like ******* but they make me very windy - I make my own meat loaf and that is delicious with mash and veggies!


hi gorgeous will you send me the recipe for your meatloaf plz hun ty xx


----------

